# Just for fun, What do You See?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I see... a horse...

I'm useless at colour genetics.. but want to find out!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Tobiano pintaloosa so they are missing part of the mix since neither breed they claimed her to be has tobiano. She looks bay with vanish as well. I'd say she is pinto, appy, and Arabian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Very cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Different, I like it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Brown based tobaino with blanket and varnish. I am uncertain on sabino, but it is possible.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm going with Pintaloosa, the pinto side having Arab in there as well, and then of course the appy for the blanket and varnish. She could also potentially not have any Arab in her and be something else entirely. I know several horse definitely NOT Arabs that still carried their tails like an Arab, including my TB mare with a huge thick tail. Still carried it like an Arabian. Hard to tell without a good side conformation shot. No matter what he is, he's really cute! Love the uniqueness of his coloring.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh I didn't look close enough she is a brown.  You don't see pintaloosa's real often I only know one myself.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tobiano, LP/PATN, and possibly frame (side white on right side and the fighting to keep white off the legs). 

I personally do not see any arabian. My appy mare carries her tail like that as well.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll see if I can get you a side photo. He has a higher headset and quite a bit of bone for his size(something I dont see often in paint/appaloosas). His hip is smaller, with a short back. He is also fairly narrow, and rides nearly identical to my pure arab mare. Endurance in spades. His impatient, in your pocket type of personality, combined with a forward way of going, sensitive nature and the way he reacts to correction(you better ask nicely or you wont get anywhere) remind me of an arab too.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Amazing. I am useless with colors (I can tell grays and palominos and bays and blacks, as well as chesnuts, but that's about it )
However that horse is amazing.. 

and tail carriage like that in excited state has nothing to do with breeds.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful horse and quite distinctive. Not certain of the mix, but clearly looks an Appaloosa first, Paomino mane/tail and a bit of an Arabian head.

Great combo !


----------

